# [H] EU-Die Nachtwache, Gilde: Eisesglut, Hyjal/BT je 3 Bosse down sucht Dich!



## Janleon (19. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 

die Raidgilde "Eisesglut" auf dem Server EU-Die Nachtwache sucht Verstärkung in mehreren Klassen: 

Druide (Heiler) 
Priester (Heiler) 
Druide (Feral) 

Wir suchen sozial kompetente und eigenverantwortlich handelnde Spieler, die mit uns den Endgame-Raidcontent in WoW erleben möchten. Wir freuen uns natürlich besonders, wenn ihr Zugang zu MH und BT habt, setzen dies aber nicht voraus. Wir setzen allerdings voraus, dass eure Talentverteilungen, euer Equipment und euer Spielfokus auf 25er-Raids ausgerichtet sind. 

Wir bieten euch ein angenehmes Gilden- und Raidklima und regelmäßige Server Firstkills. 

Vorstellen könnt ihr euch unter http://eisesglut.miep.net/ , gerne auch per PM an Zulak 
Realmprogress: http://progress.clan-hdlx.de/REALM_235

Ausserdem wünscht Eisesglut euch ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. 

Viele Grüße, 
Janleon


----------

